# Gorgeous blue waters,sandy beaches



## davenlib (Jun 24, 2013)

I live in southern California and am trying to find a timeshare vacation that fits the following high lights....



Gorgeous blue beach,white sandy beaches
Easy flight. It too expensive flight 
Teen friendly
Great weather July and August


----------



## Luanne (Jun 24, 2013)

Hawaii. 

Gorgeous beaches.
About a 5 hour flight, can fly direct to most islands.
Friendly for all ages.
Weather is great year round.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 24, 2013)

And he wants to book within 60 Days

You should be planning for 2014


----------



## davenlib (Jun 24, 2013)

I am looking for 2014...I know better...


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 24, 2013)

There are people posting for 4tgh of July at Bargain rates, you know what happens when I assume

San Diego ? Lake Tahoe ?


----------



## Luanne (Jun 24, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> San Diego ?  Lake Tahoe ?



For summer I think it almost might be easier to find a timeshare in Hawaii than San Diego.

And if you want to swim I wouldn't recommend Lake Tahoe.  Gorgeous area, but man is that lake water cold!  I swam in it as a kid and my parents thought I was nuts, especially when I came out kind of a blue color.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 24, 2013)

At the risk of sounding obtuse here......... Florida ?


Sending this from Nantucket (great weather)......... lovely sandy beaches, deep blue waters, but  @%^&&9# cold waters !


----------



## Luanne (Jun 24, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> At the risk of sounding obtuse here......... Florida ?
> 
> 
> Sending this from Nantucket (great weather)......... lovely sandy beaches, deep blue waters, but  @%^&&9# cold waters !



In the summer?  I always think of Florida as being hot and very humid during the summer.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 24, 2013)

Luanne said:


> In the summer?  I always think of Florida as being hot and very humid during the summer.



  Good beach weather. My point of reference is from a New Englander's definition of "great weather" (no blizzards, no cramping in the water ).

  Granted, I don't like it for doing Disney or Universal, however, beachy time = hot/humid to moi.

ETA:  Northern Florida........ St. Augustine/Jacksonville, Amelia or Naples (southern Gulf).


----------



## presley (Jun 24, 2013)

If you want to stay in California, maybe Coronado Beach Resort would be a good choice.  I haven't been to the resort, but it very close to a very nice beach (I think voted best in Calif) and the Hotel Del.  

Otherwise, Carlsbad Inn and Villa L'auberge in Del Mar are great.  You need to walk down to get to the beach.  So, you know what that means when you are tired after a day at in the beach.... gotta walk back up.

Of course, Hawaii is by far the best for gorgeous blue water.  

Cabo San Lucas is also supposed to be gorgeous.  I've never been.  No one in my family will go to Mexico with me.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 24, 2013)

Luanne said:


> In the summer?  I always think of Florida as being hot and very humid during the summer.



Beaches are tradational very nice on the EAST coast as the breeze is off the ocean.

I have spent several summer weeks with my nephews and even my sister in Ft Lauderdale. My sister got backmailed into that week's vacation. 

She came directly from a week long beach vacation at Ocean City, MD and flew down to FLL. The ocean water was CLEAR and WARM(er than Maryland) - we spent every happy hour on the balcony spipping wine - did the upper Keys (in the water) and did the Everglades park with manatees and dophins by the boats.

7 nights at Ocean City MD beachfront condo. Then 6 nights at Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort. Same 3 boys (17, 15, 10 yo); 2bdr/2ba condos; 1 balcony with a view; full kitchen; cheap with very limited takeout food. She actually enjoyed and relaxed in Florida - unlike the very long week in Ocean City.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 24, 2013)

Without questions:  Hawaii


----------



## Luanne (Jun 24, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Without questions:  Hawaii



Agree.

I have to say that I don't care for Florida.  I've been to both the east and west coasts.  It's just too flat for me.  This is my personal opinion.

In terms of travel time it's probably about the same California to Florida or California to Hawaii, unless you can't get a direct flight to Florida.


----------



## bobby (Jun 24, 2013)

We went to Hawaii once in July and about noon the wind came up and sitting on the beach wasn't too nice. You had to use the pool area then.  The same thing happened in St. Martin over the New Year. Even chartered snorkle cruises went out early so they would be back before the wind came in. Both times it was the sand pelting you.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 24, 2013)

bobby said:


> We went to Hawaii once in July and about noon the wind came up and sitting on the beach wasn't too nice. You had to use the pool area then.



It may depend where on Hawaii you go.

Also, we tend to hit the beach early in the morning and are off the beach by noon.  Then we use the afternoons to do other things.

I was on the beach in Florida (Gulf side) in August once and had to leave since there started to be lightning.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 25, 2013)

davenlib said:


> Gorgeous blue beach,white sandy beaches
> Easy flight. It too expensive flight
> Teen friendly
> Great weather July and August



Florida Pandandle fits all those except maybe the easy flight.  You can fly to Pensacola, Ft. Walton beach or Panama City.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 25, 2013)

tashamen said:


> Florida Pandandle fits all those except maybe the easy flight.  You can fly to Pensacola, Ft. Walton beach or Panama City.



They have a new international airport and Southwest flys into it.  I have been to Hawaii, Florida's east coast and Florida's panhandle.  There are no beaches like those on the panhandle.  Snow white and clear water.  Trust me, your feet will burn.

The problem is that finding a beachfront timeshare to trade into can be difficult.  The Wyndham looks very nice and is right in the heart of everything.  I have seen it but have not stayed there.

If money is no option and you don't mind the airfare expense, I would agree with the masses and say Hawaii.  If you have not been to Hawaii before, then Maui should be your first choice.  Good news is that there are lot's of timeshares there, and availability has been plentiful since the airlines jacked their prices up so high a couple of years ago.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 25, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Without questions: Hawaii


 
I was interpreting

"Easy flight. It too expensive flight"

As an autocorrect of Not Too Expensive

Which is why I left off Hawaii


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 25, 2013)

The Fla Keys.

Water is warm in the summer and it's beautiful down there.


----------



## jc92869 (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.mexplora.com/viajes-mexico/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/mulege-2.jpg

Mulege in baja california. 

It is a 2 hour flight from LA.  flights are cheap ( 350 ish)  you fly into LTO and drive north about 45 minutes.   Many outdoor activities.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> I was interpreting
> 
> "Easy flight. It too expensive flight"
> 
> ...



I never want to assume what someone else might think is "too expensive".  If the poster had put some kind of price range in, it might be easier to make suggestions.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 25, 2013)

Another vote for Florida panhandle...specifically Panama City Beach. Beautiful emerald green water and white sand. The Wyndham is very nice.  I've also stayed at Landmark Holiday Beach Resort...the resort is nothing fancy, but it's clean, well-stocked, spacious, and - like the Wyndham - all units have gulf front balconies.


----------



## smurfyblue (Jun 25, 2013)

Flying to Florida from SoCal is almost the same price as flyinging to Hawaii. No?


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 25, 2013)

Not familiar w/ prices flying from SoCal to Hawaii, but Southwest could get you from SoCal to Panama City Beach around $400-500...even better if you catch one of their sales.  

They have a sale going on now... last night we bought roundtrip from Baltimore to Ft. Lauderdale in Dec 2013 for under $120. My winter escape.  The good ole' days are back...at least for a little while.


----------



## klpca (Jun 25, 2013)

Airfare from CA to Hawaii should be between $350-$600pp, depending on how good of a shopper you are. I just received an email last night from United showing fares from SAN to Orlando (I know, not beach but it's the one that I remember) for $323. That was the absolute cheapest fare to the east coast. Everything went up from there, so I see the airfare as a push. 

I haven't been to the Florida beaches so I can't compare, but I would definitely vote for Hawaii, although the sand isn't white, it's sand color.  There's so much to do there and the weather is wonderful that time of year. Although upon reflection, the beach in Coronado is a pretty close match to what you are looking for, and the location is fabulous. I think a trade into CBR in July/August will be tough. Lots of owners there use their weeks.

We love Cabo too but not all of the timeshares there are on swimmable beaches.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 25, 2013)

There are great Wyndham resorts in the Destin area. A few Tuggers can get you hooked up there, I think. Destin/Fort Walton Bch is the closest airport and then Pensacola. I'm not 100% sure on that, but I'm sure someone will correct that if they're not.

Agree with getting away from Orlando (inland), but possibly the cheapest airport to fly into.

Cocoa Beach is about 45 mins - 1 hour away from MCO/Orlando. Nice beaches, Kennedy Space Ctr. and other points of interest.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 25, 2013)

We've been many different places, and haven't found any beaches (yet) that are as beautiful as they are in Hawaii.  I'm sure they're out there, and we'll keep looking, but Hawaii keeps drawing us back.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 25, 2013)

Hawaii for sure, but airfare could be a concern.  Cancun?  Southern Florida and South Carolina have gorgeous beaches, but they are sweltering in July and August.


----------



## brother coony (Jun 25, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> We've been many different places, and haven't found any beaches (yet) that are as beautiful as they are in Hawaii.  I'm sure they're out there, and we'll keep looking, but Hawaii keeps drawing us back.



Most beautiful beaches and wormiest waters is the Caribbean, turks and cacios
 Antugua, St Martain, St Kitts ETC.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2013)

brother coony said:


> Most beautiful beaches and wormiest waters is the Caribbean, turks and cacios
> Antugua, St Martain, St Kitts ETC.



Actually some of the most beautiful coastline I've seen has been in Northern California. But there are no swimmable beaches and the water is cold!

I think it's a good thing everyone has their own opinions.

Maybe I should stop pushing Hawaii.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 25, 2013)

Florida in Summer is like a sauna... except on the beach with its ocean breeze.
How I handle Florida in Summer:
... 10AM - 1PM -- Beach
... 1PM - 4PM -- Lunch & Siesta
... 4PM - 6PM -- Beach.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 25, 2013)

As a California resident who just came back from Orlando, I can guarantee you that people from CA will not enjoy Florida in the summer - we just aren't used to the humidity.  For about the same price you can fly to Hawaii - with guaranteed good weather.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> As a California resident who just came back from Orlando, I can guarantee you that people from CA will not enjoy Florida in the summer - we just aren't used to the humidity.  For about the same price you can fly to Hawaii - with guaranteed good weather.



Again, totally agree with Denise.  

And although there is also humidity in Hawaii, especially during the summer, for some reason it's much more bearable.  Probably because it doesn't get as hot as it does in Florida.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 25, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> As a California resident who just came back from Orlando, I can guarantee you that people from CA will not enjoy Florida in the summer - we just aren't used to the humidity.  For about the same price you can fly to Hawaii - with guaranteed good weather.



You are talking about inland Fla.

I was in Daytona the same week you were in Orlando and the weather was fine with the ocean breeze.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> You are talking about inland Fla.
> 
> I was in Daytona the same week you were in Orlando and the weather was fine with the ocean breeze.



But still flat..........................:ignore:


----------



## persia (Jun 25, 2013)

Maybe out of your price range, but Tropical North Queensland is wonderful in mid-winter (July/August) and the beaches can't be beat, Cairns, Fitzroy Island.  You can take daytrips such as Kuranda Scenic Railway and the Skyrail Rainforest Cableway.  Ah, it's making me homesick, I need to stop.

You can get to Brisbane for roughly $1100 from California on Virgin Australia.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ocean Florida and inland Florida differ greatly. I loved the Amelia Island Ritz, Key West & the other Keys, Naples, Cocoa Beach, Clearwater, etc., but did not enjoy Orlando(oppressive heat - no ocean breeze) except for the parks. 

I love Hawaii, lived there many years and have a preference for it, but have seen other beaches in the Caribbean that rival Hawaii's beaches. Nothing, however, comes close to the Aloha spirit IMHO.

It's not a Florida v. Hawaii thing. Just offering opinions based on our beach experiences in Florida for the OP to consider per the request.


----------



## slomac (Jun 25, 2013)

I live in So Cal, and I've been to Florida Hawaii Mexico etc and I vote for Hawaii.  Easy flight, great beaches, won't get sick on drinking water and my go to favorite vacation place.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 26, 2013)

Luanne said:


> But still flat..........................:ignore:



Flat compared to HI perhaps but the Atlantic is hardly flat all the time.


----------



## Elan (Jun 26, 2013)

Judging Florida based on a visit to Orlando is like judging California based on a trip to Barstow.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 26, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Flat compared to HI perhaps but the Atlantic is hardly flat all the time.



I didn't mean the water, I meant the land.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 26, 2013)

Elan said:


> Judging Florida based on a visit to Orlando is like judging California based on a trip to Barstow.



And I'm basing my comparison on visits to both coasts of Florida.  I know many people love it, just not my favorite place to vacation.


----------



## jeffwill (Jun 26, 2013)

I seem to get in right at the end of discussions---- but I would suggest---

Costa Rica----  First timers should fly into San Jose to spend a few days touring in and around the capital city.  Spend the rest of the time on the Pacific at Puntarenas, Jaco, and best of all-- Quepos.  I've stayed at a fantastic RCI exchange just outside Quepos, and the beaches and food are excellant--- and super cheap compared to Hawaii.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 26, 2013)

Elan said:


> Judging Florida based on a visit to Orlando is like judging California based on a trip to Barstow.


 

AnaCrime, YMMV



I assumed if the OP was already in Califonia, they were looking for something cheaper than aitrfare Hawaii


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2013)

My guess would be that teens would expect to go to Orlando, if they went on vacation to Florida...


----------



## Luanne (Jun 26, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> AnaCrime, YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed if the OP was already in Califonia, they were looking for something cheaper than aitrfare Hawaii



Why would you assume that?

I wish the OP would come back and indicate if any of these suggestions are what they are looking for.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2013)

I would think that a California resident would already be well-aware of California options.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 26, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I would think that a California resident would already be well-aware of California options.


 
Including Hawaii


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2013)

I have lived in CA all my life, and most of the people I know have not been to Hawaii, believe it or not.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 26, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I have lived in CA all my life, and most of the people I know have not been to Hawaii, believe it or not.



Yup. I only got to Hawaii for the first time in 2006, and because I bought a Westin timeshare! I have many friends who have never been there.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 26, 2013)

Elan said:


> Judging Florida based on a visit to Orlando is like judging California based on a trip to Barstow.



Barstow is awesome! They've got the worlds largest In 'N Out there!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 26, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Barstow is awesome! They've got the worlds largest In 'N Out there!


I thought it was in Las Vegas ?


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> I thought it was in Las Vegas ?



Not unless they upgraded it recently. The one in LV just has lights!


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 26, 2013)

This thread has gotten way too contentious...
But as a Floridian, I can say: For me, life's a beach.
Orlando is the place I leave from to go on vacation.

_In 'N Outs? Really?_
.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 26, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> This thread has gotten way too contentious...
> ...[/I]
> .



This is what happens when an OP stays silent for a couple of days.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 26, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> This thread has gotten way too contentious...
> But as a Floridian, I can say: For me, life's a beach.
> Orlando is the place I leave from to go on vacation.
> 
> ...


 

That's what a hamburger's all about

http://www.yelp.com/biz/in-n-out-barstow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQADsM4gmH8

https://www.facebook.com/pages/In-N-Out-Burger-Barstow/212718982078906


----------



## Luanne (Jun 27, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> This thread has gotten way too contentious...
> But as a Floridian, I can say: For me, life's a beach.
> Orlando is the place I leave from to go on vacation.



Contentious, not really.

But when I hear someone lives in California and is looking for a *summer* vacation location with gorgeous beaches and blue water, I immediately think Hawaii.  I do *not* think Florida. :whoopie:


----------



## kwindham (Jul 8, 2013)

I love FL, but nothing will ever compare to Hawaii.  However, if Hawaii is not a contender, Florida can be a great place to visit.  I love the Destin/Pensacola Beach area, but I do NOT care for the east coast beaches.  Not a huge fan of Orlando at this time of year either, to hot.  We usually hit FL panhadle and Hawaii every year.  2 totally different experiences, both enjoyable.


----------



## davenlib (Jul 8, 2013)

*Finally I get back in conversation*

Sorry guys...I was out of commission there for a bit but now I'm back...your responses have been great. After reading all of your comments, let me add a bit. 

I am not looking for a California resort and now after seing some of these comments, I am thinking that  I want carribean..   In looking at resorts what is hard to detect is, is it safe, is it clean... I really want to max out my exchange and get a gorgeous tropical beach at a classy resort and if the resort is fabulous then maybe I would pay more in airfare.. Probably no more than $800

We are RCI so we are somewhate limited but I have plenty of exchange points..

I was given the option of the Morrits Tortuga but it doesn't look like teens would like it...

Please , keep throwing out ideas...(and for teens IN AND OUT is always a good sell but Barstow, not so much


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 8, 2013)

Curious - Why would you go to the Caribbean, when Hawaii is so much closer to CA, airfare is less, and it's in the US?

The flight from CA to the Caribbean is going to be a killer for kids.



> I really want to max out my exchange and get a gorgeous tropical beach at a classy resort and if the resort is fabulous



What kind of trading power does Dolphin's Cove have?  This will be a difficult trade during school holidays.


----------



## davenlib (Jul 8, 2013)

I am open to Hawaii.we stayed in Princeville a few years back and it was great but I don't want beaches packed with people.  When you log into RCI, and it shows that beach shot, that's the look I want.  Maybe I need to focus more on Hawaii.. It is on my ongoing search. I went to Turks and Caicos years ago with club med and that's was tropical and beautiful and had a far away feel...

In the future we are going to take a Moorings boat vacation in Caribbean..maybe that is when I get my dream...


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 8, 2013)

Unless you go to Waikiki, Hawaii beaches aren't crowded.  I'm sure you didn't see crowded beaches on Kauai!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 8, 2013)

davenlib said:


> I am open to Hawaii.we stayed in Princeville a few years back and it was great but I don't want beaches packed with people.  When you log into RCI, and it shows that beach shot, that's the look I want.  Maybe I need to focus more on Hawaii.. It is on my ongoing search. I went to Turks and Caicos years ago with club med and that's was tropical and beautiful and had a far away feel...
> 
> In the future we are going to take a Moorings boat vacation in Caribbean..maybe that is when I get my dream...



Kauai has more miles of beaches than any of the Hawaiian Islands.  Some of the popular can a bit crowded on weekend days - but "crowded" is relative; compared to SoCal those would be light crowds.  Meanwhile there are plenty of other beaches where even at the busiest of times there are seldom more than 20 or 30 people on the beach.  There are places such as Polihale, that is about three or four miles of sand and dunes, and probably never has more than 100 people along it's entire length unless there's some kind an event or party.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2013)

Our favorite beach on Maui is never crowded, not even after they built a hotel on it. 

I think I need to stop telling people they should go to Hawaii. :ignore:


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 9, 2013)

This might help:


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 9, 2013)

There are some advantages to both places:

Hawaii is probably more expensive in terms of lodging (if you're paying for lodging) but less expensive  in terms of airfare and car rentals. 

Hawaii is closer to California.

There are tons of sandy beaches with the most beautiful turquoise and blue water imaginable in the Caribbean.  There are sandy beaches in Hawaii, but there's a lot more lava and rocks to contend with in Hawaii, and the water is a much deeper blue.

I'd feel safer swimming with kids in the Caribbean for a few reasons.  The water is warmer.  The slope is more gradual.  And there are no sharks. 

In Hawaii, the shelf drops off dramatically and the waves can literally knock a person over.  (One of my favorite past times is watching snorkelers try to get out of the water.)

Body surfing can be tons of fun in Hawaii. 

Humidity is much higher in the Caribbean.  

Of course, if you're looking for an exchange, I'd put in a bunch of options in both places, and go with the flow.  I really don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## joanncanary (Jul 9, 2013)

*Dominican republic*

Have you considered the DR in the Caribbean?  We are going there in November and I got a great trade thru RCI, Club Melia Tropical Caribe. When you trade in from RCI you automatically get the Royal Service which is a lot of perks. We went to The Elysian on St Thomas last year which the resort is great but not for kids. Plus you can only get a studio exchange.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 9, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> I'd feel safer swimming with kids in the Caribbean for a few reasons.  The water is warmer.  The slope is more gradual.  *And there are no sharks.*


There aren't?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 9, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> There aren't?



No - local law does not permit them to loiter around the resort beaches.  

http://www.islands.com/articles/truth-about-caribbean-sharks


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 9, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> No - local law does not permit them to loiter around the resort beaches.
> 
> http://www.islands.com/articles/truth-about-caribbean-sharks



They've all been given positons in the sales dept.


----------



## kwindham (Jul 9, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> No - local law does not permit them to loiter around the resort beaches.
> 
> http://www.islands.com/articles/truth-about-caribbean-sharks



LMBO!!!  :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2013)

Its hard to beat Southern California beaches. If I lived in California thats where I would take my teens. Southern CA is #1.

White sand beaches in Hawaii are not as white as the sand in the Yucatan, imo. The blue ocean water is not as blue in Hawaii as it is in the Caribbean, imo. The resorts in the Yucatan are more opulent than the resorts in Hawaii for the most part. There is far more to do for a teen visiting in the Yucatan than in Hawaii, imo.
So # 2 is the Yucatan Peninsula.

Florida beaches are pretty nice with soft white sand especially along the Gulf of Mexico with plenty of attractions for teens. Orlando is an easy dive from St Petersburg or Tampa.
So Florida is #3. 

Hawaii is nice but better for an older person than a teen, imo.

Bill


----------



## kwindham (Jul 10, 2013)

easyrider said:


> Its hard to beat Southern California beaches. If I lived in California thats where I would take my teens. Southern CA is #1.
> 
> White sand beaches in Hawaii are not as white as the sand in the Yucatan, imo. The blue ocean water is not as blue in Hawaii as it is in the Caribbean, imo. The resorts in the Yucatan are more opulent than the resorts in Hawaii for the most part. There is far more to do for a teen visiting in the Yucatan than in Hawaii, imo.
> So # 2 is the Yucatan Peninsula.
> ...



OH NO, you have just confirmed my worst fears!!!!  Im getting OLD!:ignore::rofl:

However you make very valid points, Florida panhandle sand cannont be beat!  Carribean waters are gorgeous!!!  I have never been to a So Cal beach, but have been to Rosarito Beach (short drive from so cal border) in Rosarito MX and it was gorgeous!!

But, it depends on the kids interests as to having things to do in HI.  I think my teenage boys would love it! we have been to 3 differnt island, (maui in 2014) but have never taken the boys.  DH and I always go there for our anniversary trip each year.  We then take them on a family vaca somewhere continental of there choosing.  But my 14 yo would love oahu as he loves military/history and he could probably spend a week at pearl harbor.  The 17 yo would love exploring the island and the beaches and get a real kick out of the red/black/green sand beaches.

Ultimately, the op has tons of choices to choose from. Pick the favorite idea and hit the #2 idea next year!  Thats what I always do, so every year I get a new favorite!  lol


----------



## Larry (Jul 10, 2013)

Luanne said:


> In the summer?  I always think of Florida as being hot and very humid during the summer.



You couldn't pay me to go to most of Florida ( Southern Part ) in the summer. I had to go twice during summer for work and for a wedding ( Miami) and stayed indoors most of the time since humidity was unbearable.

Before the days of timeshare many Miami hotels used to close up for the summer since there was hardly any business, but today many people with school age kids do go to beach timeshares and hotels around southeastern Florida and Orlando. No reason for me to ever go during summer.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 10, 2013)

Larry said:


> You couldn't pay me to go to most of Florida ( Southern Part ) in the summer. I had to go twice during summer for work and for a wedding ( Miami) and stayed indoors most of the time since humidity was unbearable.
> 
> Before the days of timeshare many Miami hotels used to close up for the summer since there was hardly any business, but today many people with school age kids do go to beach timeshares and hotels around southeastern Florida and Orlando. No reason for me to ever go during summer.



My wife and I used to feel the same way but I found and she later realized that if you are right on the beach it is very comfortable compared to inland.

She even OK'd my purchase of a TS on the ocean.  It's a little further north than you're taking about in the Daytona area but the breeze off the water keeps things relatively moderate.

Can't compare it to having to work down there in the summer though.


----------

